# How do you double up your bands?



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

I bet this is discussed before, but there are different opinions on how to tie your double (flat-)bands. I bet most of the catteers tie one long belt over the middle, on the pouch side and/or the fork side. But woudn't it be stronger to double up like you would tie on the other side? Like double slings? 
Some bands and tubes aren't even tied up on one side. What would be the benefit of that considering the stress on the rubber? 
Share your opinion.


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

i loop it through the pouch and tie at the forks,works everytime for me so id cut a 50cm band if i wanted a 25cm bands,this also gives only 1 stress point at the forks(although this can be 
considered a bad thing)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dennis the Menace said:


> I bet this is discussed before, but there are different opinions on how to tie your double (flat-)bands. I bet most of the catteers tie one long belt over the middle, on the pouch side and/or the fork side. But woudn't it be stronger to double up like you would tie on the other side? Like double slings?
> Some bands and tubes aren't even tied up on one side. What would be the benefit of that considering the stress on the rubber?
> Share your opinion.


Huh? Sorry I don't follow.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Just buy some from Flatband or Tex and worry no more.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Flippinout I can't help but notice you've got a really beautiful slinsghot as your avatar. Made it yourself?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes I did. Thank you


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

show off


----------

